
Tsunebaro Makaguchi – Education Through Interest - ZguideZ
https://www.tmakiguchi.org/geographer/asgeographer/geographyhuman.html
======
rememberlenny
I went to Soka University of America
([https://www.soka.edu/](https://www.soka.edu/)), which was founded based on
Makiguchi's principles of value creation. It's a liberal arts private college
that was founded on the Buddhist principles of respecting the dignity of life.

Very cool to see this posted here.

I'd love to know who you are! Contact me: rememberlenny at gmail!

~~~
tixocloud
Equally very cool to see someone who went to SUA on HN. Fascinated by
Makiguchi’s principles and it’s definitely play a part in our startup’s
values.

------
flocial
The name is butchered (I thought it sounded psuedo Japanese). Please correct
the title. The correct spelling:

Tsunesaburo Makiguchi

~~~
ZguideZ
Eeek...sorry.

